
Sigil: multi-platform EPUB ebook editor - dvfjsdhgfv
https://github.com/Sigil-Ebook/Sigil
======
ggm
Can somebody back convert the epub manual to html?

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
E-pub is basically a set of HTML files with just a few additional files, but
if you want to convert them to one large HTML file, there is a plugin for that
(HTMLgen) [0].

[0]
[https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247431](https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247431)

